# Reformater un iBook G3



## mehdi94 (28 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Possesseur d'un macbook alu, mon frère m'a donné son iBook G3. Cependant, j'aimerais bien le remettre à zéro, histoire qu'il soit comme "neuf". Mais je n'ai pas le CD d'install Panther (mon frère ne l'a pas non plus, il l'avait acheté à quelqu'un). 

Ainsi, j'aurai voulu savoir s'il existait un moyen autre que le CD d'install. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Onmac (28 Septembre 2011)

Salut ! 
Pour le formater avec ton MacBook, tu relis les 2 macs en FireWire et tu démarre ton iBook en mode Target. 
Ton disque d'iBook devrai monter sur le bureau de ton MacBook. Avec utilitaire de disque tu le formates. 
Par contre, il te faudra quand même un OS en CD pour pouvoir le refaire tourner après....

A+


----------



## mehdi94 (29 Septembre 2011)

Merci bcp de cette réponse rapide Onmac. Cependant par quel câble dois-je brancher mon macbook alu à l'iBook ? Maintenant reste plus qu'à trouver un cd d'install de panther !


----------



## Onmac (29 Septembre 2011)

Salut ! Sur ton MacBook, tu dois avoir une prise firewire (je ne sais ton modèle, je ne sais pas si c'est du 800 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ou si c'est du 400: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur ton iBook, c'est du 400  mais sur ton MacBook ça dépend, si c'est du 400 ou 800.

Tu en trouvera ici pour un 800-400 et ici pour du 400-400

Voilà pour le FireWire.


----------



## Invité (29 Septembre 2011)

Si tu trouve Panther en Cd, il suffit de démarrer sur le Cd1 et effacer le disque et ensuite poursuivre l'installation avec les 2 autres Cd.

PS : c'est du FW400 sur tous les iBook


----------



## mehdi94 (29 Septembre 2011)

Merci à tous pour votre rapidité !


----------



## Onmac (30 Septembre 2011)

Donne-nous les caractéristiques de ton MacBook pour qu'on puisse déterminer si c'est du 400 ou 800


----------



## Invité (30 Septembre 2011)

Mais pourquoi veux-tu qu'il passe absolument par le mode cible ?
De toutes façons, il lui faudra les Cd de Panther pour le mettre à zéro. Il suffit de démarrer sur le Cd !
Après effectivement, si le lecteur Cd ne fonctionne pas ou s'il veut installer Tiger (qui est extrêmement rare en Cd), il faudra passer par le target ou le démontage ou le graveur externe FW, mais on en est pas là encore !


----------



## Onmac (30 Septembre 2011)

Moi je restais dans le but simple: Formater son disque sans CD. Après, oui, il faudra les CD pour la réinstalle.


----------

